# pompano



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I have yet to surf fish for pompano. Can they be caught anywhere along the beach? Is There anything I should fish near, such as piers or rocks or sandbars? Any particular beach better in the area Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, or Perdido? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

when do they make there run through pensacola? ill hit them there before they get to us here in alabama


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

Pensacola Beach, either towards navarre or Ft Pickins look for points and washouts both are easy to spot either wade and cast past the second bar or fish along these spots the turbulent water around the points and washes carry sand fleas and other food and the pomps hold up in there, also 2 to 3 foot seas are better than flat calm some of the best days are heavy seas but thats when using jigs on the pier


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Right now it will probably be hit or miss on pompano until the water warms up to the low 60's. Fish areas where the sand bar is washed out or holes near the beach. I usually move if I do not get a hit within 30 or 45 minutes. They tend to school in the cuts so when you find one you can usually pick up a few more.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know how to look up old posts but there is one Dwayne aka Redfishput on a year or so ago that got me started in the right direction. Maybe Mr. Redfish who knows how to work everything on this forumexcept pics can find it for you. Just messing with youDwayne!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If you are Trying to Fish for Pomp's just find a Good Wash out use a 1 or 2 Hook Bottom Rig with a 2oz weight depending on water Conditions with Shrimp or Sandfleas or use a Jig and bounce it off the Bottom you might tip it with a small piece of shrimp just for smell, like was stated before fish this place for no more than an Hour and Move Also carry2 rods use one deep and the other Shallow I have got more fish with in10ft from shore but it does vary from day to day hope this helps and James If you want to come over and Find That Damn Icon I lost to post Pict's then bring it On!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I will stop by the store tomorrow andteach you how to do it. It's the little mountain with the sun above it next to the world with the chain link.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I posted this about 3 years ago on the old forum. Hope it helps....

In case your like me and need to see what these guys are talking about.....check theses out. 










This picture is common of what you may see at lowtide. Scouting the beach at lowtide helps you after the water rises. 
The arrows show which way the water is moving. "B" are sandbars "C" are suckouts, where the water starts to return back and "D" is where the water breaks due to the rapid incline of the rising bottom. 










This photo shows the break in the sandbar. Between the arrows is where the water is deeper. As described by the other folks, white water or tops of waves will indicate where the water becomes shallower. 











Here is a cutout or side view. Notice the nearshore and outer sandbar. Both can have some wave action above them. Baits should be presented in the sloughs as the fish travel in them. 










In this diagram, the breakers move towards the beach and over the sandbar. The water collects in the feeder area and returns through the neck where it finally returns at the head. This is a dangerous place often refered to as a rip current. Thats why you swim across it and not back to the beach. Fish wait in the head as bait is flushed back out. *Hint* 

When you get to the water, take a moment to look closely as to what is going on. I hope this helps you read the beach....

<SPAN class=smalltext>Edited by Rich11 4/4/2007 7:37 PM


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

That has to be the most awesome reply ever!!! Diagrams and everything. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Thanks for the reply I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

let me add my dumb question ...........................Early morning, or all day feeders???????????


----------

